# The brainless idiots were out in groups wearing their lycra and leathers today!



## buzzy-beans (10 Apr 2020)

Watching the 10 Downing Street press briefing this afternoon it saddened me to hear the chief nurse make mention that on her way to Downing Street when crossing Westminster Bridge she was very concerned to see a large group of cyclists in very close formation paying not even the remotest lip service to the social distancing laws.

It was the same out here in South Lincs. today, but not with push bikes but ultra high performance and bloody noisy motorbikes in quite significant numbers screaming along the country roads in the area near my house at heaven knows what speeds, but in many cases, well north of 100 mph.!

Come on one and all, the vast majority of us are trying our proverbial damndest to socially distance ourselves, so if you see and know any of these idiots, for the rest of us, please have a whisper in their ears.

Personally, I think all of their cod pieces have slipped and they are now wearing them as helmets!!


----------



## Globalti (10 Apr 2020)

Had the Chief Nurse been looking at the telephoto shot of cyclists riding along separately but looking as If they were in a bunch thanks to the compression effect of the lens?


----------



## Drago (10 Apr 2020)

How can we whisper in their ears if we're social distancing?

Chief nurse picks on cyclists, but makes no mention of pedestrians, sunbathers, shoplifters, or a host of others ignoring the same advice (and the social distancing 2M+ aspect is advice, not law). It's the usual anti cycling bollards projected against a different backdrop. We've all heard it before, and it gets enough publicity without use giving it more.


----------



## Slick (10 Apr 2020)

Is being on a motorbike particularly against the isolation regs?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (10 Apr 2020)

Slick said:


> Is being on a motorbike particularly against the isolation regs?


Unnecessary travel


----------



## Slick (10 Apr 2020)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Unnecessary travel


I suppose it's a safe bet they are on a jolly.


----------



## vickster (10 Apr 2020)

Slick said:


> I suppose it's a safe bet they are on a jolly.


Indeed. Why else would a group of motorcyclists be out on a sunny bank holiday weekend?


----------



## Slick (10 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> Indeed. Why else would a group of motorcyclists be out on a sunny bank holiday weekend?


Going for the shopping? 

I'm in Glasgow and was working this morning, I neither knew that it was a holiday or sunny.


----------



## fossyant (10 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> Indeed. Why else would a group of motorcyclists be out on a sunny bank holiday weekend?



There was an offer at Tesco for cheap engine oil. 👅


----------



## vickster (10 Apr 2020)

fossyant said:


> There was an offer at Tesco for cheap engine oil. 👅


Clearly essential travel then


----------



## Phaeton (10 Apr 2020)

Globalti said:


> Had the Chief Nurse been looking at the telephoto shot of cyclists riding along separately but looking as If they were in a bunch thanks to the compression effect of the lens?


Her actual statement (I paraphrase) was that she was saddened to see on the way to the conference that as she crossed Westminster bridge hordes of cyclists were riding together, she did not mention a camera


----------



## HMS_Dave (10 Apr 2020)

Gun them down I say.... Never liked the hardcore serious roadies anyway. Every time I try to acknowledge them with a friendly nod or a wave they either ignore the fat man on a fat bike or they look at me like I have a penis on my head and I always have to check just in case. Its quite alarming....


----------



## CanucksTraveller (10 Apr 2020)

The motorcycle thing has been troubling me, I hear crazy high revs from my garden constantly at the moment, and when I do go out to walk or to get food I see an awful lot of blokes in leathers and on sports bikes whipping around and riding in an erm... enthusiastic style? 

Are they all shopping? Impossible, not a pannier or backpack in sight. Going to work? Possible, though unlikely given the skewed numbers. Or is it just silly old men taking advantage of the weather and enjoying the empty roads and treating country roads as their personal race track? I'd suggest that's more likely. 

And people wonder if they're cycling too far?


----------



## vickster (10 Apr 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> The motorcycle thing has been troubling me, I hear crazy high revs from my garden constantly at the moment, and when I do go out to walk or to get food I see an awful lot of blokes in leathers and on sports bikes whipping around and riding in an erm... enthusiastic style?
> 
> Are they all shopping? Impossible, not a pannier or backpack in sight. Going to work? Possible, though unlikely given the skewed numbers. Or* is it just silly old men taking advantage of the weather and enjoying the empty roads and treating country roads as their personal race track? I'd suggest that's more likely. *
> 
> And people wonder if they're cycling too far?


Bingo!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (10 Apr 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> The motorcycle thing has been troubling me, I hear crazy high revs from my garden constantly at the moment, and when I do go out to walk or to get food I see an awful lot of blokes in leathers and on sports bikes whipping around and riding in an erm... enthusiastic style?
> 
> Are they all shopping? Impossible, not a pannier or backpack in sight. Going to work? Possible, though unlikely given the skewed numbers. Or is it just silly old men taking advantage of the weather and enjoying the empty roads and treating country roads as their personal race track? I'd suggest that's more likely.
> 
> And people wonder if they're cycling too far?


Twats, basically.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> Indeed. Why else would a group of motorcyclists be out on a sunny bank holiday weekend?


I've seen loads of them in the Peak District. Obviously pleasure motorcyclists

I've reported it to local police. The issue is that motorcyclists have a habit of falling off and that stresses the health services


----------



## Phaeton (10 Apr 2020)

nickyboy said:


> I've seen loads of them in the Peak District. Obviously pleasure motorcyclists
> 
> I've reported it to local police. The issue is that motorcyclists have a habit of falling off and that stresses the health services


Lots have assistance as well


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (10 Apr 2020)

nickyboy said:


> I've seen loads of them in the Peak District. Obviously pleasure motorcyclists
> 
> I've reported it to local police. The issue is that motorcyclists have a habit of falling off and that stresses the health services


None of them get that, I've unfollowed local groups due to the constant stupidity. But but but I've a helmet/leathers/gloves on CV can't get me


----------



## derrick (10 Apr 2020)

Seen a lot of lambos. Ferraris. And a few other high end cars cruising around. Not seen any in super market car parks though.


----------



## HMS_Dave (10 Apr 2020)

derrick said:


> Seen a lot of lambos. Ferraris. And a few other high end cars cruising around. Not seen any in super market car parks though.


The epitome of practical motoring don't you know...


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (10 Apr 2020)

HMS_Dave said:


> The epitome of practical motoring don't you know...


Loaf of bread, one slice at a time


----------



## Con (11 Apr 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> The motorcycle thing has been troubling me, I hear crazy high revs from my garden constantly at the moment, and when I do go out to walk or to get food I see an awful lot of blokes in leathers and on sports bikes whipping around and riding in an erm... enthusiastic style?
> 
> Are they all shopping? Impossible, not a pannier or backpack in sight. Going to work? Possible, though unlikely given the skewed numbers. Or is it just silly old men taking advantage of the weather and enjoying the empty roads and treating country roads as their personal race track? I'd suggest that's more likely.
> 
> And people wonder if they're cycling too far?


I'm a biker and my motorbike hasn't moved since I got back from the mot station about 2 hours before we went into lockdown (bloody excellent timing that was☹) I'd love to go for a blast but if I had a spill I'd be putting extra strain on the NHS so for now its staying where it is. I just hope I get to ride it before the new mot runs out . Until then it's just good old leg power 🚴‍♂️


----------



## raleighnut (11 Apr 2020)

There's a few 'high rev wassocks' round here but I think they're more noticeable at present due to the lack of background traffic noise.


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Apr 2020)

Slick said:


> Is being on a motorbike particularly against the isolation regs?


No but it probably should be. I have taken my Guzzi out of the workshop and cleaned it and put it back until this is all over. It is all ready to ride I know from experience that if you come off a motorbike. The chances of not visiting the hospital is slim. I ride my bicycles every day. But I think riding a motorbike is just chancing your arm too much.


----------



## Globalti (11 Apr 2020)

Yes we hear them on the A666. At night we also hear revving and popping of the wankpanzers racing around the nearby ring road, treating it like a private GTA game, which is no different from most nights of the week. The Asian community in our town seems untroubled by CV as our neighbours have had family groups visiting them and my cycling buddy who's a Dr at the big hospital tells me his colleagues are worried because a couple of the local mullahs have told their congregations that it's fine to go to mosque. So everybody is flouting the rules, not just the 660 families and groups who held parties and BBQs the Police had to stop in Greater Manchester last weekend.


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Apr 2020)

I went to my local DIY Store yesterday. It is huge. It was so packed I could not even get a place in the car park. 15 years I have lived here and have always been able to park. 

I went straight home.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (11 Apr 2020)

Globalti said:


> Yes we hear them on the A666. At night we also hear revving and popping of the wankpanzers racing around the nearby ring road, treating it like a private GTA game.



I'm both seeing and hearing "premium German automobiles" of the usual 3 or 4 varieties being raced around on the main roads day and night. More so than normal, and the idiots are driving even faster than normal too - which generally means at least double the posted speed limit. In fact, when I'm out riding I am staying off some main roads that don't usually bother me at all, and keeping much more to back streets and off-tarmac routes.. I've already noticed a couple of street sign poles and a traffic light bent over at funny angles in the last few days. Plenty of muppets losing control and crashing.


----------



## Globalti (11 Apr 2020)

I had to buy a new pan connector for the bog as it was leaking so I ordered one from Screwfix. Drove there, the doorway was blocked by a decorating table and my connector was ready there for me to collect. The whole operation was quick, painless and free of direct contact with anybody. Actually better than going in and searching through those dirty sticky catalogues.


----------



## buzzy-beans (11 Apr 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> The motorcycle thing has been troubling me, I hear crazy high revs from my garden constantly at the moment, and when I do go out to walk or to get food I see an awful lot of blokes in leathers and on sports bikes whipping around and riding in an erm... enthusiastic style?
> 
> Are they all shopping? Impossible, not a pannier or backpack in sight. Going to work? Possible, though unlikely given the skewed numbers. Or is it just silly old men taking advantage of the weather and enjoying the empty roads and treating country roads as their personal race track? I'd suggest that's more likely.
> 
> And people wonder if they're cycling too far?



EXACTLY........... yesterday we had a large TESCO delivery (yes some people can get them) and Pete the 60 something year old driver, who is a star of a bloke, well he used to race bikes and is still a very serious track day rider, so with his experience he knows what to look for when it comes to high powered bikes and indeed the way they are being ridden.

And yesterday, at a goodly distance we had a chat about the noise we could hear occasionally in the background and he said he had seen numerous bikes whose riders were "giving it some" along the B676 between Melton Mowbray & Colsterworth which is a well known and favourite bikers road, along which the death rate is somewhat higher than on most roads!
I have 2 friends who used to be boys in blue in the traffic department and their term for the riders of high powered bikes as being "the donors"!

Just think though, it doesn't matter if you are out in your Lycra or your leathers and you do happen to have a spill whilst out for your unnecessary ride and the severity of your spill requires medical assistance, well this selfish jaunt will require at least 2 police vehicles, at least on paramedic vehicle and of course an ambulance to attend, added to which is all the needless paperwork.

Well I for one am out on my bike every single day crunching out the miles, but mine is mounted on the turbo trainer and as for my high speed sunny days, motorised wheels, well I roll her out onto the drive from time to time and laboriously polish her and tinker away doing totally unnecessary little jobs, but at least I am not risking challenging our beloved, overworked NHS.


----------



## Brandane (11 Apr 2020)

Globalti said:


> I had to buy a new pan connector for the bog as it was leaking so I ordered one from Screwfix. Drove there, the doorway was blocked by a decorating table and my connector was ready there for me to collect. The whole operation was quick, painless and free of direct contact with anybody. Actually better than going in and searching through those dirty sticky catalogues.


I did the same at B&Q, as I urgently needed a bath plug washer for one of the medical baths in the care home where I am employed as handy-man. Otherwise the bath would be out of action, and we only have 2 baths of that type (with lifting chair etc..). Ordered on-line, got a phone call when it was ready to collect, so travelled the 20 miles to painlessly collect it in their car park. Oh, and I did the journey by motorbike, am I bad?

In my defence, I wasn't taking advantage of the nice weather, this is the west of Scotland, so it was 5C and drizzle, much like this morning. I ride sensibly as always, and have had more injuries as a result of cycling than I have from motorbiking over the course of my 38 years of biking (motorbikes that is) and 55 years of cycling.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Apr 2020)

The only way is for a total ban


----------



## Venod (11 Apr 2020)

HMS_Dave said:


> Gun them down I say.... Never liked the hardcore serious roadies anyway. Every time I try to acknowledge them with a friendly nod or a wave they either ignore the fat man on a fat bike or they look at me like I have a penis on my head and I always have to check just in case. Its quite alarming....



Who mentioned serious roadies ? it could have been a group of fat men on fat bikes.


----------



## Oldfentiger (11 Apr 2020)

I wish that reporting by the government and media was more gruesome and shocking.
Couple of weeks ago I was chatting to my neighbour over the fence. We both didn’t know anyone who has the virus, and we didn’t know anyone who knew anyone who has the virus. Consequently it’ s easy to feel that it’s a distant threat.
A couple of days ago, there was an ambulance with blue lights flashing and paramedics with all the biohazard gear, parked in the road five doors away.
Sadly a virus victim 56 years old who died at home.
This tends to focus the mind.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Apr 2020)

buzzy-beans said:


> Watching the 10 Downing Street press briefing this afternoon it saddened me to hear the chief nurse make mention that on her way to Downing Street when crossing Westminster Bridge she was very concerned to see a large group of cyclists in very close formation paying not even the remotest lip service to the social distancing laws.
> 
> It was the same out here in South Lincs. today, but not with push bikes but ultra high performance and bloody noisy motorbikes in quite significant numbers screaming along the country roads in the area near my house at heaven knows what speeds, but in many cases, well north of 100 mph.!
> 
> ...


Interesting. Yesterday afternoon lying in the garden sounded like being in the middle of MotoGP. Endless screaming motorbikes along the nearby main road. Can’t have been random, too sustained.


----------



## guitarpete247 (11 Apr 2020)

We were out for a walk yesterday and heard 2 trials bikes giving it some. They came out of a farm track, spattered in mud, and tore past us. We could hear them turn down another lane and give it plenty of revs. The lane they went down is a single track road that has several bridle paths off it that lads on trials bike use to frighten horse riders.


----------



## Phaeton (11 Apr 2020)

guitarpete247 said:


> We were out for a walk yesterday and heard 2 trials bikes giving it some. They came out of a farm track, spattered in mud, and tore past us. We could hear them turn down another lane and give it plenty of revs. The lane they went down is a single track road that has several bridle paths off it that lads on trials bike use to frighten horse riders.


I think you dropped this


----------



## Brandane (11 Apr 2020)

In further defence of (motor) bikers, the anti-social aspect of speeding aside....

We need to look at the reasoning behind the ban on non essential travel. It's not the travelling that causes the problem, it's the gathering of people at beauty spots and the coast etc. that causes the problem. Bikers, like cyclists, are more than likely just out for a run from home to do a circuit and return home again. Not much risk involved there, surely. 
The risk of crashing and getting injured? Much lower risk just now given the lack of other traffic pulling out in front, side swiping, and all the other nonsense that drivers get up to. Not much more of a risk than cycling injuries, IMHO..


----------



## Phaeton (11 Apr 2020)

Only issue with motorcycles is the greater speed & the fact that quite often the brain thinks the rider has far more skill than it actually has


----------



## vickster (11 Apr 2020)

Brandane said:


> In further defence of (motor) bikers, the anti-social aspect of speeding aside....
> 
> We need to look at the reasoning behind the ban on non essential travel. It's not the travelling that causes the problem, it's the gathering of people at beauty spots and the coast etc. that causes the problem. Bikers, like cyclists, are more than likely just out for a run from home to do a circuit and return home again. Not much risk involved there, surely.
> The risk of crashing and getting injured? Much lower risk just now given the lack of other traffic pulling out in front, side swiping, and all the other nonsense that drivers get up to. Not much more of a risk than cycling injuries, IMHO..


Plenty of (speeding) motorcyclists end up seriously injuring themselves without the aid of anyone else however  
Apparently 20% or more of serious bike crashes.


----------



## nickyboy (11 Apr 2020)

Brandane said:


> In further defence of (motor) bikers, the anti-social aspect of speeding aside....
> 
> We need to look at the reasoning behind the ban on non essential travel. It's not the travelling that causes the problem, it's the gathering of people at beauty spots and the coast etc. that causes the problem. Bikers, like cyclists, are more than likely just out for a run from home to do a circuit and return home again. Not much risk involved there, surely.
> The risk of crashing and getting injured? Much lower risk just now given the lack of other traffic pulling out in front, side swiping, and all the other nonsense that drivers get up to. Not much more of a risk than cycling injuries, IMHO..


Here's the real risk....

This lockdown is self policing. It only works if the vast majority just accept these restrictions to their lives and get on with it. If a significant minority choose to ignore the lockdown it's unenforceable and useless

Everyone knows that motorcyclists aren't undertaking exercise or an essential journey. Like those who are driving to have a picnic at a beauty spot it just chips away at the solid cliff face of general acceptance of the lockdown. People will start to think "hey those bikers are having fun and disregarding the lockdown, maybe we could have a few friends round for a BBQ". 

And that's where it starts


----------



## Brandane (11 Apr 2020)

nickyboy said:


> Everyone knows that motorcyclists aren't undertaking exercise or an essential journey.


But how does anyone know whether they are on an "essential journey" or not? I know plenty of emergency workers, in particular Police Officers, who are bikers and use their bikes to travel to and from work in the better weather. A good bit of generalisation going on in this thread!


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Apr 2020)

buzzy-beans said:


> EXACTLY........... yesterday we had a large TESCO delivery (yes some people can get them) and Pete the 60 something year old driver, who is a star of a bloke, well he used to race bikes and is still a very serious track day rider, so with his experience he knows what to look for when it comes to high powered bikes and indeed the way they are being ridden.
> 
> And yesterday, at a goodly distance we had a chat about the noise we could hear occasionally in the background and he said he had seen numerous bikes whose riders were "giving it some" along the B676 between Melton Mowbray & Colsterworth which is a well known and favourite bikers road, along which the death rate is somewhat higher than on most roads!
> I have 2 friends who used to be boys in blue in the traffic department and their term for the riders of high powered bikes as being "the donors"!
> ...


My unnecessary ride.

My rides are not unnessary. Like many I have anxiety and depression and cycling is great in reducing it. This idea that everyone is going to be crashing their bikes because there is a virus is nonesense. Take it easy and responsibly. People need to be out exercising. That is why so many governments are allowing it.


----------



## Smudge (11 Apr 2020)

I've no doubt that some will just think feck it, i'm going out for a ride, but I dare say many of these motorcyclists, have been doing exactly what i've been doing. Using up the stale fuel in their bikes to put fresh in.
Many motorcyclists sorn their bikes in the winter and while 6 month old fuel isn't usually a problem, this lockdown could carry on for a while yet. Many motorcyclists, me included, are not going to let their pride & joy get gummed up with gone off fuel sitting in the injectors.
I've been out 3 times on my XSR and twice so far on my CB5X, one more rideout on the CB will do it.


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Apr 2020)

Brandane said:


> I did the same at B&Q, as I urgently needed a bath plug washer for one of the medical baths in the care home where I am employed as handy-man. Otherwise the bath would be out of action, and we only have 2 baths of that type (with lifting chair etc..). Ordered on-line, got a phone call when it was ready to collect, so travelled the 20 miles to painlessly collect it in their car park. Oh, and I did the journey by motorbike, am I bad?
> 
> In my defence, I wasn't taking advantage of the nice weather, this is the west of Scotland, so it was 5C and drizzle, much like this morning. I ride sensibly as always, and have had more injuries as a result of cycling than I have from motorbiking over the course of my 38 years of biking (motorbikes that is) and 55 years of cycling.


Was it the only form of transport you had? 

I was a police officer on a motorbike when a car hit me. 2 broken arms and a broken leg. It does not have to be your fault. In a car I would have walked away without a scratch.


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> The only way is for a total ban


I would think you would need troops on the streets to enforce it.


----------



## nickyboy (11 Apr 2020)

Brandane said:


> But how does anyone know whether they are on an "essential journey" or not? I know plenty of emergency workers, in particular Police Officers, who are bikers and use their bikes to travel to and from work in the better weather. A good bit of generalisation going on in this thread!


Ok, I'll refine my comment. Every motorcyclist I've seen whizzing over the snake pass in their fancy leathers (and there have been loads) is not on an essential journey. Would you agree, as a biker, that this sort of activity shouldn't be happening?


----------



## buzzy-beans (11 Apr 2020)

Not related to the OP topic, but with regards to high powered motorcycles, I honestly do believe there needs to be a change in the UK licencing laws whereby there is an upper limit as to the amount of power they are allowed to have.
Over in France as well as, I believe, some other countries in Europe there is a maximum power limit of 100 bhp which is surely more than enough for a bike used on the public road.
My nephew used to race in a single class 600 cc series on a bike that has approx 60 bhp, it is fast enough and he rides the very same make of bike as his commuter bike, he also has a 600 cc off road trials bike.......... He now no longer races as he had a serious accident that wasn't his fault, however he spent 12 weeks in intensive care and his right leg is mostly metal.
He was going to be touring Scandinavia last year on his trials bike and was out along some local bridle paths trying it out and had a serious off which resulted in paramedics having to traipse over the fields and then finally an air ambulance was called out as it was too risky to move him to hospital by any other means, he then spent 6 weeks in a NHS hospital as a result of his stupidity.

Now this same very nice and very highly educated nephew of mine also owns a seriously dangerously fast road bike, it came delivered new with something like 185 bhp but that wasn't enough for him so he had the injectors changed, a different exhaust system a total re-map of the ECU and all of this very expensive work resulted in an enormous 235 bhp at the back wheel. And despite all of his injuries he uses this bike on the road, although I do know that at the moment he is keeping his bikes under lock and key at home!

Sorry to bore you all


----------



## rogerzilla (11 Apr 2020)

All the "most dangerous roads" in the UK (the Peak District features heavily) happen to be those used by the idiots on sports motorbikes. The road isn't dangerous, but showing off at 100mph on an 80bhp motorbike may be.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Apr 2020)

buzzy-beans said:


> Not related to the OP topic, but with regards to high powered motorcycles, I honestly do believe there needs to be a change in the UK licencing laws whereby there is an upper limit as to the amount of power they are allowed to have.
> Over in France as well as, I believe, some other countries in Europe there is a maximum power limit of 100 bhp which is surely more than enough for a bike used on the public road.
> My nephew used to race in a single class 600 cc series on a bike that has approx 60 bhp, it is fast enough and he rides the very same make of bike as his commuter bike, he also has a 600 cc off road trials bike.......... He now no longer races as he had a serious accident that wasn't his fault, however he spent 12 weeks in intensive care and his right leg is mostly metal.
> He was going to be touring Scandinavia last year on his trials bike and was out along some local bridle paths trying it out and had a serious off which resulted in paramedics having to traipse over the fields and then finally an air ambulance was called out as it was too risky to move him to hospital by any other means, he then spent 6 weeks in a NHS hospital as a result of his stupidity.
> ...


They tried the horsepower limit back in the late 80s, it didn't work because of the ease of (like your nephew) de-restricting and tuning the bikes. There is also the idea that restricting bike power should also be applied to cars or it is discriminatory after all no-one 'needs' a car with more than 100bhp either.


----------



## Brandane (11 Apr 2020)

nickyboy said:


> Ok, I'll refine my comment. Every motorcyclist I've seen whizzing over the snake pass in their fancy leathers (and there have been loads) is not on an essential journey. Would you agree, as a biker, that this sort of activity shouldn't be happening?


Yes. It's against the current rules, but it's low on the priority list of problems that need sorted.


----------



## Brandane (11 Apr 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> Was it the only form of transport you had?
> 
> I was a police officer on a motorbike when a car hit me. 2 broken arms and a broken leg. It does not have to be your fault. In a car I would have walked away without a scratch.


I have a car too, but took the bike. Totally agree re it doesn't have to be your own fault, but I would say the risk is greatly reduced in the current level of traffic.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (11 Apr 2020)

buzzy-beans said:


> Not related to the OP topic, but with regards to high powered motorcycles, I honestly do believe there needs to be a change in the UK licencing laws whereby there is an upper limit as to the amount of power they are allowed to have.
> Over in France as well as, I believe, some other countries in Europe there is a maximum power limit of 100 bhp which is surely more than enough for a bike used on the public road.
> My nephew used to race in a single class 600 cc series on a bike that has approx 60 bhp, it is fast enough and he rides the very same make of bike as his commuter bike, he also has a 600 cc off road trials bike.......... He now no longer races as he had a serious accident that wasn't his fault, however he spent 12 weeks in intensive care and his right leg is mostly metal.
> He was going to be touring Scandinavia last year on his trials bike and was out along some local bridle paths trying it out and had a serious off which resulted in paramedics having to traipse over the fields and then finally an air ambulance was called out as it was too risky to move him to hospital by any other means, he then spent 6 weeks in a NHS hospital as a result of his stupidity.
> ...


That would be very like banning cycling because of people sunbathing in parks. Why should I have a restriction on my license for the actions of someone else.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Apr 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> I would think you would need troops on the streets to enforce it.



It would get my vote for sure


----------



## figbat (11 Apr 2020)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> I've never heard of a power restriction in france



There was one but IIRC it has been rescinded, maybe 4 or 5 years ago.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (11 Apr 2020)

raleighnut said:


> There is also the idea that restricting bike power should also be applied to cars or it is discriminatory after all no-one 'needs' a car with more than 100bhp either.



An excellent idea IMO, might stop the number of people driving mahoosive over powered 4x4s entirely impervious to the impact it has on the rest of humanity.


----------



## Guzzi (11 Apr 2020)

buzzy-beans said:


> Not related to the OP topic, but with regards to high powered motorcycles, I honestly do believe there needs to be a change in the UK licencing laws whereby there is an upper limit as to the amount of power they are allowed to have.
> Over in France as well as, I believe, some other countries in Europe there is a maximum power limit of 100 bhp which is surely more than enough for a bike used on the public road.
> My nephew used to race in a single class 600 cc series on a bike that has approx 60 bhp, it is fast enough and he rides the very same make of bike as his commuter bike, he also has a 600 cc off road trials bike.......... He now no longer races as he had a serious accident that wasn't his fault, however he spent 12 weeks in intensive care and his right leg is mostly metal.
> He was going to be touring Scandinavia last year on his trials bike and was out along some local bridle paths trying it out and had a serious off which resulted in paramedics having to traipse over the fields and then finally an air ambulance was called out as it was too risky to move him to hospital by any other means, he then spent 6 weeks in a NHS hospital as a result of his stupidity.
> ...



There are of course restrictions on what you can ride if you are under 21 or have passed your test on a small bike.

This should also be the case for cars, you can pass your test in a Nissan Micra and step straight into a Ferrari, or more realistically a Subaru Imprenzza. However where do you put the limit? My son could pass his test next year and not be allowed to drive my 225bhp RAV4 but be allowed in a 1987 205gti with none of the active or passive safety features.

Perhaps we should all stop working out what else to ban, Inforce the current laws and all be considerate to each other.


----------



## Smudge (11 Apr 2020)

I find people often want restrictions on things, but only on things that wouldn't affect them.


----------



## StuAff (11 Apr 2020)

buzzy-beans said:


> Not related to the OP topic, but with regards to high powered motorcycles, I honestly do believe there needs to be a change in the UK licencing laws whereby there is an upper limit as to the amount of power they are allowed to have.
> *Over in France as well as, I believe, some other countries in Europe there is a maximum power limit of 100 bhp which is surely more than enough for a bike used on the public road.*
> My nephew used to race in a single class 600 cc series on a bike that has approx 60 bhp, it is fast enough and he rides the very same make of bike as his commuter bike, he also has a 600 cc off road trials bike.......... He now no longer races as he had a serious accident that wasn't his fault, however he spent 12 weeks in intensive care and his right leg is mostly metal.
> He was going to be touring Scandinavia last year on his trials bike and was out along some local bridle paths trying it out and had a serious off which resulted in paramedics having to traipse over the fields and then finally an air ambulance was called out as it was too risky to move him to hospital by any other means, he then spent 6 weeks in a NHS hospital as a result of his stupidity.
> ...


No such limit exists. There has been talk about the EU limiting power to that level every few years- BMW used to voluntarily stick to 100bhp. Agreed there's no real reason for supersports etc bikes to have much more power. But- and it's a big but- are they also going to clamp down on car makers? Shut down all aftermarket tuners? Stop anyone reprogramming ECUs etc? No chance whatsoever.


----------



## sheddy (11 Apr 2020)

They might be just going out to get loo roll, before they have an accident ?


----------



## Globalti (11 Apr 2020)

There needs to be a deeper change in public attitude. The entire modding business needs to be closed down or regulated and products limited to cosmetic. MOT tests need to be stricter as they are in Germany where you can't deviate from the manufacturer's spec. Then motorbikes and cars with over a certain power respective to their weight made illegal. There is already massive over-capacity of cars being manufactured and this CV thing is going to redraw the map of manufacturing and sales so this is a good opportunity to put an end to the headlong rush for more power and noise.


----------



## carlosfandangus (11 Apr 2020)

I live just inside the TT course, on race days I hear the bikes come past 3 different sections (same bike) normally I would hear recreational motorcycles every day, more so on weekends and bank holidays, today and the past 3 weeks nothing, we now have a blanket maximum of 40 mph and the police will stop nearly every bike to ask if its an essential journey, the mountain is so quiet it is unreal


----------



## JPBoothy (11 Apr 2020)

Smudge said:


> I find people often want restrictions on things, but only on things that wouldn't affect them.


Good point.. After all, it's not the 'Tool' that's at fault, only the Tool who is operating the 'Tool' 🤔


----------



## Dayvo (11 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> How can we whisper in their ears if we're social distancing?



Easy!


----------



## Smudge (11 Apr 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> Good point.. After all, it's not the 'Tool' that's at fault, only the Tool who is operating the 'Tool' 🤔



Yup, bad drivers/riders can be on anything.


----------



## screenman (11 Apr 2020)

The cyclist down the bottom of the vlllage who does not waer lycra upset a good few locals yesterday, nicest day of the year and he lights a bonfire at about 1pm.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (11 Apr 2020)

Smudge said:


> I dare say many of these motorcyclists, have been doing exactly what i've been doing. Using up the stale fuel in their bikes to put fresh in.



It's possible to drain the fuel and avoid having to ride needlessly for for a few hours.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (11 Apr 2020)

Smudge said:


> I find people often want restrictions on things, but only on things that wouldn't affect them.



I often find that people want things they do to be unrestricted, even when they have lethal effects on others.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Apr 2020)

Do people wear Lycra *and* leather, and is that banned under the current legislature? We need to know!


----------



## Smudge (11 Apr 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> It's possible to drain the fuel and avoid having to ride needlessly for for a few hours.



I know that, i just dont have anything big enough to drain 25L of fuel into.


----------



## Smudge (11 Apr 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> I often find that people want things they do to be unrestricted, even when they have lethal effects on others.



You could apply that to anyone, including cyclists.
Restricting the BHP on vehicles isn't going to stop bad driving or riding.


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Apr 2020)

Brandane said:


> I have a car too, but took the bike. Totally agree re it doesn't have to be your own fault, but I would say the risk is greatly reduced in the current level of traffic.


You are probably right . But it was one of those racing idiots that took me off. I know how difficult it is to leave the motorbike alone after a winter of hibernation. I think you just cracked before I did 😁


----------



## anothersam (11 Apr 2020)

Dayvo said:


> Easy!


Thanks so much for the attached image. Caption: Easy listening made easier.


----------



## Gunk (11 Apr 2020)

Con said:


> I'm a biker and my motorbike hasn't moved since I got back from the mot station about 2 hours before we went into lockdown (bloody excellent timing that was☹) I'd love to go for a blast but if I had a spill I'd be putting extra strain on the NHS so for now its staying where it is. I just hope I get to ride it before the new mot runs out . Until then it's just good old leg power 🚴‍♂️



I’m exactly the same, (mine was MOT’d the day before everything closed) motorcycle is now cleaned and under a cover in the garage.


----------



## Brandane (11 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Do people wear Lycra *and* leather, and is that banned under the current legislature? We need to know!


Yes! I will confess that I have, on occasions, worn padded shorts under my leathers. Motorbike seats are not the most comfortable things on long journeys. They do vary greatly from bike to bike though. Current VFR800 is not bad. Fazer 600 was torture!


----------



## Phaeton (11 Apr 2020)

buzzy-beans said:


> Not related to the OP topic, but with regards to high powered motorcycles, I honestly do believe there needs to be a change in the UK licencing laws whereby there is an upper limit as to the amount of power they are allowed to have.


Did you honestly type that with a straight face, it's so funny, you clearly have no clue what you are talking about, the worst motorcycle accident I have had was riding a 50cc moped when somebody decided they wanted the piece of road that I was about to ride on. 


Smudge said:


> I find people often want restrictions on things, but only on things that wouldn't affect them.


Or understand what the actual issues are.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (11 Apr 2020)

Smudge said:


> You could apply that to anyone, including cyclists.
> Restricting the BHP on vehicles isn't going to stop bad driving or riding.



No. But it would mitigate it.


----------



## Smudge (11 Apr 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> No. But it would mitigate it.



No it wouldn't, those riders/drivers would just be on something of slightly lesser power.
One of my motorcycles is only a lowly 47bhp, but it will still do 120mph.


----------



## Phaeton (11 Apr 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> No. But it would mitigate it.


No it wouldn't, I had a life changing accident at less than 10mph, the power of the motorbike would have no relevance


----------



## roubaixtuesday (11 Apr 2020)

Smudge said:


> No it wouldn't, those riders/drivers would just be on something of slightly lesser power.
> One of my motorcycles is only a lowly 47bhp, but it will still do 120mph.



It would stop the proliferation of ridiculous hyper powered 4x4s dead.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (11 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> No it wouldn't, I had a life changing accident at less than 10mph, the power of the motorbike would have no relevance



Oh right, life changing accidents are unrelated to speed. Got it.


----------



## Smudge (11 Apr 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> It would stop the proliferation of ridiculous hyper powered 4x4s dead.



We already have legal maximum speed limits, the vast majority of vehicles on the road can easily go well over these limits.
Bad driving is the issue, not how much power a vehicle has.


----------



## IaninSheffield (11 Apr 2020)

Whilst arguments can be made *against* _restricting_ bikes' power, is it possible to flip that and make a case *for* higher power?


----------



## roley poley (11 Apr 2020)

I see many people with "all the gear no idea" on a bike which has sat unused or loved in a shed .Maybe they bought the gear to look cool, fitness fad or build street cred and now on lockdown wheel it out because they have cabin fever.Exercise is good for your body and mind that is why they have allowed us to cycle, keep it local ,clean it when you get back and learn what your looking at ,how it works and how to fix it.Just don't be a dick then we will like and help you rather than moan


----------



## Guzzi (11 Apr 2020)

Globalti said:


> There needs to be a deeper change in public attitude. The entire modding business needs to be closed down or regulated and products limited to cosmetic. MOT tests need to be stricter as they are in Germany where you can't deviate from the manufacturer's spec. Then motorbikes and cars with over a certain power respective to their weight made illegal. There is already massive over-capacity of cars being manufactured and this CV thing is going to redraw the map of manufacturing and sales so this is a good opportunity to put an end to the headlong rush for more power and noise.



Except of course at the moment there isn't a headlong rush for more power and noise, there is a dash for lower emissions. Ironically most hybrids are more "powerful" than the diesels they replace if you go on bhp.

Another logical argument would be to restrict further development of bicycles, nobody really needs 11 speed cassettes and Carbon Fibre whatsits . Manufacturers should be made to produce basic cycles with the emphasis on cost, life span and reliability.


----------



## Guzzi (11 Apr 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> It would stop the proliferation of ridiculous hyper powered 4x4s dead.



I have a 225bhp 4x4 that actually goes off tarmac would I be allowed that?

It has pedestrian and cyclist accident braking thing and has lower emissions than a basic Ford Focus btw.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (11 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Do people wear Lycra *and* leather, and is that banned under the current legislature? We need to know!


Lycra base layers under textiles 😂


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (11 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Whilst arguments can be made *against* _restricting_ bikes' power, is it possible to flip that and make a case *for* higher power?


There is absolutely no argument for 220hp motorbikes for road use.

Torque figures are where it's at, but those aren't penis enhancing at cafe stops


----------



## vickster (11 Apr 2020)

Smudge said:


> We already have legal maximum speed limits, the vast majority of vehicles on the road can easily go well over these limits.
> Bad driving is the issue, not how much power a vehicle has.


Many drivers and motorcyclists seem oblivious to this. Leave the vehicles alone, but enforce the speed limits properly


----------



## Smudge (11 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> Many drivers and motorcyclists seem oblivious to this. Leave the vehicles alone, but enforce the speed limits properly



It all comes under bad driving, a vehicle can be driven under the speed limit, but still be too fast for the circumstances. Some cyclists can be just as guilty on this.


----------



## snorri (11 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> Many drivers and motorcyclists seem oblivious to this. Leave the vehicles alone, but enforce the speed limits properly


.........and increase the severity of the penalty.


----------



## roley poley (11 Apr 2020)

have a mate who has a whizzy bmw bike that will do 90 in first..FIRST!! it came with a race chip which he puts in at cadwell park and does track he says others leave them in on the public road and don't give a f**k as the bikes are street legal but their brains arnt


----------



## vickster (11 Apr 2020)

snorri said:


> .........and increase the severity of the penalty.


yep, 20% over whatever the limit is, how about a 12 month ban and a £1000 fine...and tough shoot if it affects your livelihood


----------



## vickster (11 Apr 2020)

Smudge said:


> It all comes under bad driving, a vehicle can be driven under the speed limit, but still be too fast for the circumstances. Some cyclists can be just as guilty on this.


Yes, of course, but there are speed limits which apply on the sunniest empty roaded bank holiday or the dead of night in the middle of nowhere. They aren't optional be they a 30/40/50/60/70 limit

Clearly driving at 50 on an icy snow bound 60 limit country road isn't sensible but you're not breaking the speed limit, presumably there's another offence for driving like a tool in crap conditions


----------



## keithmac (11 Apr 2020)

StuAff said:


> No such limit exists. There has been talk about the EU limiting power to that level every few years- BMW used to voluntarily stick to 100bhp. Agreed there's no real reason for supersports etc bikes to have much more power. But- and it's a big but- are they also going to clamp down on car makers? Shut down all aftermarket tuners? Stop anyone reprogramming ECUs etc? No chance whatsoever.



We had a French origin 2005? R1 in that was run on a Dyno, 100hp at the wheels. We had to source a UK ecu and lock set etc to de-restric it.

Only came to light as the customer brought it in for performance tuning as it seemed a bit "flat".

Modern 1000cc bikes are hitting 200+bhp out of the factory now.

They were definitely capped to 100hp in France a while back at least.


----------



## pawl (11 Apr 2020)

Some of the brainless cyclists aprox eight standing around in the marketplace in Market Bosworth this morning.I assume they were not a family group.


----------



## Guzzi (11 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> yep, 20% over whatever the limit is, how about a 12 month ban and a £1000 fine...and tough shoot if it affects your livelihood



So who worries you more the person who drives 30,000 miles a year and gets caught once doing 20% over or someone who does 5000 and gets caught 5 times doing 35 in a 30?

We need more Traffic cops not more laws


----------



## ianrauk (11 Apr 2020)

HMS_Dave said:


> Gun them down I say.... Never liked the hardcore serious roadies anyway. Every time I try to acknowledge them with a friendly nod or a wave they either ignore the fat man on a fat bike or they look at me like I have a penis on my head and I always have to check just in case. Its quite alarming....


Oh hello...


----------



## vickster (11 Apr 2020)

Guzzi said:


> So who worries you more the person who drives 30,000 miles a year and gets caught once doing 20% over or someone who does 5000 and gets caught 5 times doing 35 in a 30?
> 
> We need more Traffic cops not more laws


The first. I personally doubt anyone who gets only gets caught once doing 95 in a 70 has only done it once in 30000 miles of driving 

Let's have a 6 month ban for being caught doing 10% over as well  They'll only do it twice a year then  If you get caught 5 times in 3 or is it 4 years, you should be losing your licence under totting up surely?

And let's have the cops to enforce the rules consistently too  (especially driving while banned, without insurance, without a licence, without tax, unroadworthy vehicles)


----------



## raleighnut (11 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Do people wear Lycra *and* leather, and is that banned under the current legislature? We need to know!


Only in certain 'clubs' m'lord.


----------



## buzzy-beans (11 Apr 2020)

keithmac said:


> They were definitely capped to 100hp in France a while back at least.



Exactly, I lived over there up until 2014 and when I left there was still the 100 bhp limit in force, I know that for a fact as one of friends was the regional head of the Gendarmerie who had a Fireblade that was restricted to this limit and he wished he could up it to the UK power and performance specifications, mind you his bike had masses of torque.

I also have 2 friends, both of whom used to be high speed pursuit, Lincolnshire traffic cops, a county where the annual death rate of motorcyclists is always sky high and they have always termed high powered motorbike riders as "the donors" as they attended accident after accident where they were having to scrape their remains off the tarmac or the nearby tree!!


----------



## raleighnut (11 Apr 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Only in certain 'clubs' m'lord.


Exhibit A


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Apr 2020)

Reduce acceleration down to 0-60 in 16 seconds and see how much they enjoy their essential journey.


----------



## carlosfandangus (11 Apr 2020)

I am not buying a series III landrover again


----------



## StuAff (11 Apr 2020)

keithmac said:


> We had a French origin 2005? R1 in that was run on a Dyno, 100hp at the wheels. We had to source a UK ecu and lock set etc to de-restric it.
> 
> Only came to light as the customer brought it in for performance tuning as it seemed a bit "flat".
> 
> ...


Not limited in France now....


----------



## Smudge (11 Apr 2020)

Didn't they recently have compulsory hi viz for motorcyclists in France ?
I think they were getting around it by just putting reflective stickers on their helmets.


----------



## JPBoothy (11 Apr 2020)

Smudge said:


> Didn't they recently have compulsory hi viz for motorcyclists in France ?
> I think they were getting around it by just putting reflective stickers on their helmets.


How rude


----------



## Poacher (11 Apr 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> How rude


But with typically Gallic finesse.


----------



## roley poley (11 Apr 2020)

oh yes old boy we need these features on the road what about me in my Chelsea tractor picking the kids up from school and I put one wheel on the grass verge diff lock, low box, 4wheel drive, anti skid and traction control, boot down and away could not live without them in the real world... what what


----------



## figbat (11 Apr 2020)

Took my KTM 990 SM-T for a ride today. I was bored and it was just sitting there so I thought “sod it”. Luckily it had been on the Optimate so started first prod. I let it warm up a bit then threw my leg over and just went. Best length of my drive I’ve ever done. After the ride I then gave it a wash and put it away until next time.


----------



## JPBoothy (11 Apr 2020)

roley poley said:


> oh yes old boy we need these features on the road what about me in my Chelsea tractor picking the kids up from school and I put one wheel on the grass verge diff lock, low box, 4wheel drive, anti skid and traction control, boot down and away could not live without them in the real world... what what


My Brother-in-Law had two tyres on his Strange Rover last year and appeared to be almost bragging about paying £500 for the pleasure. An Oil and Filter change is the cost of a new bike to some of us..


----------



## keithmac (11 Apr 2020)

buzzy-beans said:


> Exactly, I lived over there up until 2014 and when I left there was still the 100 bhp limit in force, I know that for a fact as one of friends was the regional head of the Gendarmerie who had a Fireblade that was restricted to this limit and he wished he could up it to the UK power and performance specifications, mind you his bike had masses of torque.
> 
> I also have 2 friends, both of whom used to be high speed pursuit, Lincolnshire traffic cops, a county where the annual death rate of motorcyclists is always sky high and they have always termed high powered motorbike riders as "the donors" as they attended accident after accident where they were having to scrape their remains off the tarmac or the nearby tree!!



I've heard the Police call them "Organ Donors" and it's sad but true that some bikers can't apply restraint where required.

I've ridden some bikes over the years for work and never felt the need "wring their necks" so to speak.

Having ridden Big Bang R1's, Ducati Panigales, BMW S1000r's, GSXR 1000's, Hyabusa's etc I can see how people can be easily carried away with the speed unfortunately.

A real shame when anyone loses their life, regardless of fault imho.


----------



## carlosfandangus (11 Apr 2020)

I have had many "fast" bikes, however I can remember a test ride of the ZZR 1100 when it first came out, I thought I was in a video game it was so fast, you are right @keithmac, it is such a shame when anybody loses their life


----------



## Phaeton (11 Apr 2020)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Oh right, life changing accidents are unrelated to speed. Got it.


This just goes to show you know diddlysquat on the subject & have such a biased view no amount of education will change it, so keep your blinkers on there fella.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> This just goes to show you know diddlysquat on the subject & have such a biased view no amount of education will change it, so keep your blinkers on there fella.



The irony. It burns.


----------



## Drago (12 Apr 2020)

nickyboy said:


> I've seen loads of them in the Peak District. Obviously pleasure motorcyclists
> 
> I've reported it to local police. The issue is that motorcyclists have a habit of falling off and that stresses the health services


Pedestrians, per journey mile, are more likely to end up in Hospital - or a morgue - than cyclists but I bet that hasn't stopped you using your feet to protect the NHS.

The police want to know about large groups, inappropriate public gatherings. Don't waste their time and phone line capacity reporting rubbish like this. They probably were being twits, but your best bet is to get over it and mind your own business.


----------

